# Walking a 4-5 lbs toy poodle



## fjm

Is this an adult or a pup? And if an adult, does the dog have any health issues?

My two toy dogs are quite a bit bigger - Sophy is around 8lbs and Poppy 9lbs, but they will happily run and walk for miles. Most of our walks are off leash, so they do a lot more than me, but a short walk for us would be 1.5 - 2 miles, and a longer walk 3 - 4 miles. They get two walks a day, and we aim for 1.5 - 2 hours minimum. That's probably more than most small dogs get, but they think I should double it, at least! Small dogs often have a lot of energy, and because they are carrying very little weight, it goes a long way...


----------



## Ladydaisyfae

*"Long" walks*

When I got my toy as an adult I don't think she had ever been walked, she still needs to learn a bit of leash manners. Anyhow, we walk for 20-30 minutes depending on how much energy she has when we start out. I started doing short walks and gradually increasing the time to gauge when she would start to get winded. I don't know the distance but it's a brisk walk (am still able to hold conversation). I don't walk her near enough except during the nicer months, and then it's 2 times a day.


----------



## Joelly

It is a puppy. I don't have him yet but I thought of getting some ideas here on walking. Charlie (11 lbs) and I usually walk for at least 30 min in the morning and an hour in the evening. Due to difference in their weight, I am not sure what to do for our walking routine yet.


----------



## Qarza

Puppy is small enough to carry most of the way. Just let him walk smal parts and build it up.


----------



## mom24doggies

As long as Charlie isn't too rough with the new baby, I think it should be fine. I've always walked Raven with my other dogs with no issues. But as someone else said, the puppy won't be able to go as far as Charlie so you will be carrying the little one some anyways.


----------



## fjm

I'd go for the "5 minutes per month" rule, and carry the puppy the rest of the way for one walk, and walk him or her on his own before taking Charlie out for the second walk. I wish I had taken Poppy out more on her own as a pup - she learned to depend on Sophy far too much, and still does even now she is an adult. Carrying the puppy means he will still see and smell the world, and you can put him down to meet nice dogs and people, or when there is something particularly good to explore.


----------

